# Where does quality make a real difference (tools question)



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm looking at getting a new set of grooming tools, as the set I used for my Samoyed are pretty beaten up and worn.

What I want to know is where the quality of tools makes a difference in the end result of grooming. Are high quality brands really going to show a noticeable difference, or is it entirely on the skill of the groomer? I'm on a budget so this is important to me. I've read that if you get one really high quality tool, it should be scissors. I don't know how true that is.

I'm also looking for reviews on dog shampoo. If it helps any I'm going to be grooming a Papillon.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Indigo said:


> I'm looking at getting a new set of grooming tools, as the set I used for my Samoyed are pretty beaten up and worn.
> 
> What I want to know is where the quality of tools makes a difference in the end result of grooming. Are high quality brands really going to show a noticeable difference, or is it entirely on the skill of the groomer? I'm on a budget so this is important to me. I've read that if you get one really high quality tool, it should be scissors. I don't know how true that is.
> 
> I'm also looking for reviews on dog shampoo. If it helps any I'm going to be grooming a Papillon.


In many cases, I feel it has more to do with the groomer. I am also on a budget, and have a couple mid-range priced tools, but most of mine are not expensive. I did spend a little more on shears (scissors), because I want something that will hold up, and take sharpening well. I don't want to have to replace it constantly. I spent about $60 on tthis pair of shears (a, 8" straight stiletto), which is not a ton. But it is well-balanced, adjustable, can be sharpened, and is of good quality.

I also bought as much as I could from groomers who were upgrading. My high-velocity dryer was $50, purchased used from a groomer. It would normally be about $200 new. But, while it's not as powerful as I'd like, it does the job. I got an 8" curved stilletto shear (that I never use) for $10 and a grooming table arm and clamp (don't remember the cost - not expensive, though) from the same groomer. You can check Ebay and Craigslist for groomers advertising to sell used tools.

My thinning shear, I bought from Sally Beauty Supply. That was on the advice of the groomer. It has held up beautifully, and I have not needed to sharpen it in several years. It cost me about $15.

The one tool I will spend a lot on is a good pin brush. I want one that is gentle to the skin, but will last. So I do spend a bit more on that. But my breed is a very brushing-intense breed, so I need it, and consider it money well-spent.

DH and I built our grooming table, so I think we spent about $20 on it. So we saved a bunch there.

Shampoo: I have not tried many brands, because I found my go-to brands early. I worked for a groomer, before I had dogs, who used Nature's Specialty products. I absolutely LOVE their Plum Silky shampoo! It dilutes significantly, but still cleans well, so I can save money there. And it smells heavenly. I also use their bluing shampoo for shows, and their Quicker Slicker grooming spray. When I get a Deerhound, I will try their Almond Crisp (designed for harsh coats, to retain the harshness). The down side is, the brand is tough to find. I HIGHLY recommend this brand, if you can find it.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Plum silky shampoo... mmmm... :q
Thanks a lot Sarah, this is a wealth of information! I actually didn't think of getting used stuff. I'd love to get a hands-free dryer this time but they can be so pricy new.

What I've heard is the hard part of grooming papillons is the fringe; conditioning it so it's silky without making it stringy and greasy looking. I don't know if there is a better product to use for fur like that.
I'm going to check the show supply catalog that comes to my house, they have TONES of shampoo you can't get in the average pet stores.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Indigo said:


> What I've heard is the hard part of grooming papillons is the fringe; conditioning it so it's silky without making it stringy and greasy looking. I don't know if there is a better product to use for fur like that.


Hmmm...that may take trial-and-error, to see what works for you. Is this a show dog? If so, inquire with your mentor to find their recommendations. If not, you can talk to breeders and handlers at shows (if there is one near you), and ask their recommendations.

Since Borzoi have a slightly coarser and thicker coat than Paps, thus it lays differently, telling you what I do is probably useless. But I do not use a rinse-out conditioner. Plum Silky is a conditioning shampoo, and in combination with the leave-on spray, I find it to be enough. I have plenty of texture, without too much weight.

I guess there are a few things I can think of to try: The first one that comes to mind is Silk Spirits from Chris Christensen. I have not tried it, but have had it recommended. If it works the way it says it does, you should be very happy with it. You might try their Spectrum 10 shampoo/conditioner (on the same page), too. Again, I have not used it, so I cannot attest to the quality, but if it works as it says it does... blah blah blah.

Something like Get it Straight by #1 All-Systems might work, too. Again, haven't used it...

Quicker Slicker (that I mentioned above) may work, but you may find it too greasy on the finer coat. Especially when used in combination with a rinse-out conditioner.

Hair Raiser from Nature's Specialties may work, too. Haven't tried it (but I think I want to!)...

Silk-n-Finish is another one to try.

Many of these are available from show vendors. If not, you might be able to contact each company, and ask about samples.

Good luck!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Are you going to be show grooming or just pet grooming?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Sighthounds4me said:


> DH and I built our grooming table, so I think we spent about $20 on it. So we saved a bunch there.


Ooooh, what did you make it out of? Got plans/pictures you're willing to share?


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

If all goes according to plan it's going to be for show. Since I'm used to spending hours grooming a large, furry dog though I will probably spend extra time on them regularly to make them look fantabulous even if they end up as a pet. I like grooming!

Thanks a ton Sarah, I'm going to read up on all the different brands, ask the breeders I've been in contact with, and check out the grooming catalog that comes in the mail.

Edit: I just realized something weird... My own hair is very fine and hard to style without making it look greasy and stringy. I guess when I learn how to properly groom a papillon it could solve my own hair problems! *tests coat spray on self* >.>


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Indigo said:


> If all goes according to plan it's going to be for show. Since I'm used to spending hours grooming a large, furry dog though I will probably spend extra time on them regularly to make them look fantabulous even if they end up as a pet. I like grooming!
> 
> Thanks a ton Sarah, I'm going to read up on all the different brands, ask the breeders I've been in contact with, and check out the grooming catalog that comes in the mail.
> 
> Edit: I just realized something weird... My own hair is very fine and hard to style without making it look greasy and stringy. I guess when I learn how to properly groom a papillon it could solve my own hair problems! *tests coat spray on self* >.>


LMAO! I used to use Quicker Slicker on my own hair! I loved it. Then I found a better rinse-out conditioner, and don't need a leave-in anymore.



RaeganW said:


> Ooooh, what did you make it out of? Got plans/pictures you're willing to share?


Just bought a 3'x4' panel of 3/4" plywood, covered it with a rubbery floor covering (folded over and stapled in place with heavy-duty staples on the bottom), and took folding legs off an old banquet table. Ours is about 24" tall - tall enough to be effective, but low enough for my guys to be able to jump up.

That's the one I use for portable use (outside, taking to shows, etc.). Before long, we are going to build a "permanent" table in the basement, with 2x4 or 4x4 legs. For that one, we are going to put eye hooks into the floor joists for the grooming noose, rather than using an arm.


----------



## petstylistfla (Jun 21, 2011)

Indigo said:


> I'm looking at getting a new set of grooming tools, as the set I used for my Samoyed are pretty beaten up and worn.
> 
> What I want to know is where the quality of tools makes a difference in the end result of grooming. Are high quality brands really going to show a noticeable difference, or is it entirely on the skill of the groomer? I'm on a budget so this is important to me. I've read that if you get one really high quality tool, it should be scissors. I don't know how true that is.
> 
> I'm also looking for reviews on dog shampoo. If it helps any I'm going to be grooming a Papillon.


I am a firm believer that you are only as good as your tools. I only use high end Japanese shears and high end clippers and I'll tell you what... It makes a world of difference. I am a very talented groomer (NDGAA triple certified) with over 14 years experience. I have worked with groomers in the past who only buy the "cheap" stuff. 20.00 scissors, ect. I saw that she had talent so I asked her to groom a dog she was working on with my tools (something I almost never do) but I took her under my wing. That dog came out lookin SPECTACULAR. My point is this.... use great tools, combined with talent and you will get a fabulous result


----------

